# New U.S. Navy Uniforms



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I am not sure if I dig the new duds or not. They are a far cry from the bell bottoms I had to wear when I was a kid, but the new stuff looks almost like something you'd see in an Eastern Bloc army. Any thoughts?


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

I knew once we went to the digital pattern (Marine Corps), everyone else would follow. My Bn got to test out 5 different sets (2001) and we found them all to be comfortable. Some were funny..I personally don't like them but I bet they are just as comfortable as ours are....


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

I saw the new Army uniforms in-person for the first time the other day, and I just can't develop any enthusiasm for them. With all the money they waste on foolishness in the military, I don't think maintaining two sets of uniforms (woodland & desert) is outrageous.


----------



## ArchAngel2 (Oct 11, 2005)

These new uniforms are now the standard issue ACU's for all of the services. They have issued them to the active duty guys first, ( as always) and then they will be giving them out to the National Guard and the reserves, once they deplete the stock of BDU's. My National Guard unit is slated to get them early next year, or so they say. Personally I do not want them because you have to change over all your patches, etc. Once you get them you are no longer able to wear the old BDU'S, so we will have to go out and buy extra sets, a;ong with patches. IT can get a little on the pricey side.



Delta784 said:


> I saw the new Army uniforms in-person for the first time the other day, and I just can't develop any enthusiasm for them. With all the money they waste on foolishness in the military, I don't think maintaining two sets of uniforms (woodland & desert) is outrageous.


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

I read the other day and then confirmed through a friend that there is going to be a Navy ground expeditionary force, called something else I think, fielded in the not so distant future probably in Africa so these BDU's will work out good....Talk about being shorthanded, this hasn't happened since the boxer rebellion I believe...Sailors as infantryman. After all, who needs this type of camo on a ship.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I suppose that makes sense then, cool as Steve McQueen was in "The Sand Pebbles" I always thought it odd to see him in his dress whites toting around that BAR at the end of the movie.....


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I ike them and I think the patch changes are great...plus you can always sell your old stuff surplus


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Those two in the pic must've done some serious ass kissing to make Capt. and Major at such a young age.......I like the new uniforms. Change is good-sometimes. Regarding the Naval Ground Force, this is a reflection of the ever changing battlefield........


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

MPOC,
Just an FYI. Your branch of service is showing (or at least showing that it wasn't Navy). The ranks are Lt and Lt Commander. 
Have a nice day.:smile:



40th MPOC#309 said:


> Those two in the pic must've done some serious ass kissing to make Capt. and Major at such a young age.......I like the new uniforms. Change is good-sometimes. Regarding the Naval Ground Force, this is a reflection of the ever changing battlefield........


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Bob! You fell for my little test! I was wondering who would pick up on that first! Honestly, I thought I would get a serious lashing by my pal MPD61 (Navy through and through)...... My last Military deployment was to an active duty USN Base. They dont have it too bad. Neither did I (21+ yrs. USAF/ANG duty).


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

Perfect if you don't want to be seen ON the ship....the problem is, if the enemy can already see the SHIP...seeing YOU is irrelevant. Leave it to the navy......


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

A lot of this stuff is a recruitment tool, like the Army going to black berets (sp?) a few years back. Each branch spends fat cash on advertising just trying to get the kids to call recruiters, never mind enlist.


----------

